

DigitalOcean announces IPv6 Support in Singapore - beigeotter
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/announcing-ipv6-support-in-singapore/

======
netcraft
I wonder what the risks are for running on "The new version was completely
rewritten from the ground up...", but it does seem to have been tested for a
few months.

As a developer that does ops stuff as a means to the ends of development - im
afraid to admit I don't really understand what I need to do to transition to
ipv6. Is it just pointing my domain names at an ipv6 address and updating
iptables? Do I have to be concerned with it at an application level?

~~~
justincormack
Generally as a developer you just want to bind to "::" when listening as the
equivalent of "0.0.0.0" ie all addresses, or "::1" for localhost (and create
an ipv6 socket, but most higher level stacks will do that given an ipv6
adddress). In most stacks that is the only userspace change. The usual setup
is that this will also map ipv4 connections over to ipv6. That is not always
true, eg OpenBSD will never bind to both kinds of address, you have to listen
on two sockets, and you can force that behaviour on other systems. This should
work so long as the host you are on does not have ipv6 completely disabled in
the kernel, even if there is in fact no ipv6 routing.

Most things "just work", though there are minor fixes and things to know, eg
the standard notation for ipv6 literals in http is [http://](http://)[::1]/ as
the : might be a port specifier. I think the only thing I used recently that
had no idea about ipv6 was Twisted, oh and some Java applications.

